# Bringing Domestic Helper to HK



## Lionlee (Apr 5, 2017)

We are moving to Hong Kong in October. Would we able to get a working visa for our domestic helper from Kenya? I have searched the web but can't find any information.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lionlee said:


> We are moving to Hong Kong in October. Would we able to get a working visa for our domestic helper from Kenya? I have searched the web but can't find any information.


Please read the link below for details - 

Foreign Domestic Helpers | Immigration Department


----------



## Lionlee (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you and apologies for the delay in acknowledging your response. I did see that website and it was helpful.


----------

